# Heatherette...Yummy



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay So i went a little crazy this month.

Lollipop Loving l/s
Fleshpot l/s
Bonus Beat l/g 
Sock Hop l/g
Dual Eye Pencils in Nighthawk/Front Row and Fab orchid/Dash lily
Smooth Harmony BP
Trio 1
3 pairs of She's bad lashes

Plus Blot Powder in DARK
And MAC wipes...

Then From specktra i got:
Mystery Kohl Power liner and CG fruit spritzers l/g in plum splash

And pigment samples in:
Apricot Pink
Dark Soul
Jardin Aires
Rose
Softwash Gray
Subtle
Tan
Cool Pink
Chocolate Brown

Oh and I went to Victorias secret and their Beauty Rush glosses were on sale 5 for $20. I bought 2 for $10, and my friend gave me one. So I have 3 glosses in Lotta Colada, Coconut Craze, and Peach buzz. THEN, they told us that if you spend $30 you can buy this cute bag that had a mini Pink perfume in it and another beauty rush lip gloss (slice of heaven). So I got the bag, lip gloss, perfume for $10. AND I got this Very sexy light up lip gloss (omg you guys, its perfect for us girls)

And I got this adorable black ecko red purse. It was $60, i got it for $30.

Aaaaaand I'm not buying anything else until summertime. lol


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow those are awesome purchases!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 18, 2008)

that is a SWEET haul!! Wow I love the VS scents, haven't tried any lip stuff yet though. Good to know you like em!

Enjoy your Heatherette goodies when your pkg comes in, I'm thinking I may check it out in store, maybe order some online later in the week as I'm thinking I want to get a backup of Neutral Pink.....lol


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 18, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 18, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enjoy!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Aaaaaand I'm not buying anything else until summertime. lol_

 
Do you think so?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Jot (Mar 18, 2008)

wow - great haul x


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Great haul, Enjoy!​


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 18, 2008)

awesome haul! enjoy!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice haul...good luck holding out till summer!  I couldn't do it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2008)

Enjoy it all!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 18, 2008)

CanAffordMAC, your hauls never cease to amaze me!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love hearing about them!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

AMAZING haul


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 19, 2008)

awesome haulage ..enjoy your new prettys !


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks lovelies! I never thought my hauls would be amazing!


----------



## frocher (Mar 20, 2008)

Way to haul!


----------



## mintcollective1 (Mar 20, 2008)

have you tried the lashes on yet? what do you think?


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 20, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintcollective1* 

 
_have you tried the lashes on yet? what do you think?_

 
No unfortunately I didn't even get my order yet...just the pencils.


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

how do you like bonus beat and fleshspot? 

lovely haul
x

Edit: ignore my question, just noticed you didn't get the stuff yet.


----------

